# Rezepte von 1900



## Wingsuiter (10. April 2016)

Hallo liebe Freunde der fischigen Genüsse,
ich habe heute in alten Büchern bei uns ein Kochbuch von 1922 gefunden. Dabei sind auch einige Fischrezepte, wobei manche echt nicht schlecht klingen:k. Daher hab ich mir gedacht, ich stelle die mal hier rein. Aufgrund des Alters sollte das Urheberrecht kein Problem sein( falls ich falsch liege möge mir das bitte ein Admin mitteilen, ist mein erstes eröffnetes Thema).
Ich selber habe dieses Jahr leider noch keine Zeit gehabt viel zu angeln, bzw zu fangen, daher habe ich noch keins der Rezepte ausprobiert. Sollte einer von euch etwas davon kochen, würde ich mich über Feedback natürlich freuen |wavey:.
Manche Bilder sind leider etwas unscharf, da das Buch größer wie der Scanner war. Sollte jemand ein schärferes Bild für ein bestimmtes Rezept benötigen, gebt kurz bescheid. Sonst wünsch ich euch viel Spaß. Vielleicht bieten die Rezepte ja die ein oder andere Inspiration


----------



## Wingsuiter (10. April 2016)

*AW: Rezepte von 1900*

weitere


----------



## Wingsuiter (10. April 2016)

*AW: Rezepte von 1900*

und die letzten


----------



## Steff-Peff (10. April 2016)

*AW: Rezepte von 1900*

Hallo Wingsuiter,
vielen Dank für die Rezepte. Bin gespannt auf die Rückmeldungen der potentiellen Köche.
Gruß 
Steff


----------

